# New toy



## Abob89 (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm giddy with excitement. Today at our shop the Exile Audio guys popped in (the benefit of working for a shop near Portland) and Brian brought me my Exile BIG15!!! I'm so stoked to play with it.

1600 Watts RMS
2" of XMax
230 oz magnet 
3" voicecoil that looks like it's wound with 16ga lol

What's not to like?

Can't wait to throw that in a big nasty ported box and see if I can't rattle a few fillings loose.


















































Gonna be a good few weeks building this into my car. Just gotta pick out some amps.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

nice what car will suffer from this bad boy?


----------



## oslouie (Jul 6, 2010)

That is a nice sub. The cone looks interesting.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

*WOW !*

nice sub 

NEW MMats M3000.5D Class D Amp - eBay (item 150460184883 end time Jul-24-10 14:26:24 PDT)

{quote]	

New in Box MMats Pro Audio M3000.5D



Watts @ .5 ohms mono 1 X 3000 

Watts @ 1 ohms mono 1 X 1700 

Watts @ 2 ohms mono 1 X 850 



Height: 2.25”

Width: 9.5”

Length: 13” 


Frequency Response: <10Hz to 275Hz

Low-pass Filter: Variable 24db, 77 to 275Hz

Battery Connectors: 2 Gauge

Speaker Connectors: 8 Gauge
[/quote]

This amp will let you hook it up at 0.5 Ohms or at 4 Ohms

Let us know how this pounds


----------



## tard (Jul 13, 2006)

i bet i can guess the buildhouse on that sub. if it's who i believe it is(not FI), it should be solidly constructed.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

tard said:


> i bet i can guess the buildhouse on that sub. if it's who i believe it is(not FI), it should be solidly constructed.


RE Audio?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

1600 wrms, 

so ideally you want 2000 for a little headroom. because 800 watts aint gonna move it.

what amp you gonna use?


----------



## Abob89 (Mar 2, 2010)

Amplifier wise...? Not sure yet. I'm trying to use gear that our shop carries. Just so that when I show my mad beatz off to customer's I can show them something they can actually buy from me.

I've been contemplating the Exile XI2500.1 (ala the Exile M3) or throwing 1 Audison SR1DK on each VC at 2-ohms.

But I've also looked into going less expensive and rolling the little brother to the 2500, the XI1500.1, onto it since that's what Bill and Brian have been telling me that most people do. I'd just rather not be most people if it's possible  . I could also go with a big mamma jamma Powerbass amp just to get something in there.

I also wanna match my front stage in amps though. I have a big PRB 4ch just collecting dust at m house. I have a pair of Image Dynamics XS65's to run off of whatever amps I choose too.

The gear will be going into my 1999 Subaru Legacy GT.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Abob89 said:


> Amplifier wise...? Not sure yet. I'm trying to use gear that our shop carries. Just so that when I show my mad beatz off to customer's I can show them something they can actually buy from me.


That sub is so serious, you'd be a fool not to let them hear it pound 

Go with NEW MMats M3000.5D Class D Amp :beerchug:

They will buy the sub, *if it kills !!*

:bulb2:


----------



## tard (Jul 13, 2006)

Candisa said:


> RE Audio?


SJA (atomic)


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Use that Exile 2500. Would be a really nice combo. Maybe even go all exile, I don't think I've ever seen a full Exile built system before, definitely something different.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I didn't know there was a shop called Streamline Audio in Washington, I just looked it up and there sure is. I used to work at a shop in Scottsdale AZ called Streamline Audio (where the whole Team Gates thing started), back in 2000-2002. It's no longer in business, but it doesn't look like your shop is related at all. 

Looks like a good sub, how big do you plan to build your enclosure and what tuning freq?


----------



## Abob89 (Mar 2, 2010)

TREETOP said:


> I didn't know there was a shop called Streamline Audio in Washington, I just looked it up and there sure is. I used to work at a shop in Scottsdale AZ called Streamline Audio (where the whole Team Gates thing started), back in 2000-2002. It's no longer in business, but it doesn't look like your shop is related at all.
> 
> Looks like a good sub, how big do you plan to build your enclosure and what tuning freq?


Yeah I heard that there was a Streamline Audio down south. My Boss, mentioned it at one time.

Hahaha, I can't start planning my sub enclosure before I actually start the system. I've gone through this before. Drives me insane, I'll design a whole book full of options and use none of them.

Got a whole spreadsheet of sub stats back when I was considering different drivers. Took data on all the woofers we had in stock in the store and figured out how much air each driver displaced at full excursion. Sick, but satisfying... oddly.

C'est La Vie...


----------



## oslouie (Jul 6, 2010)

Get the new PG 2500.1. I want to hear one of those in action.


----------



## Abob89 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ti 2500.1 = Xi2500.1

It's almost like there's some sort of strange connection between the 2 of them.

No there can't be... The same chassis style and part numbers and power ratings and tech are all just coincidences... At least thats what I keep telling myself.

The fact that Morgan was Exile's QC guy in China and that he's now the lead dude for PG over at AAMP have no correlations whatsoever. (I'm sure West gets that a lot. I apologize to him for the cheap shot but what can I say... I'm a skeptic)


----------



## tard (Jul 13, 2006)

Brian worked for PG for what, 20 years before he started exile? and he took at least 1 other long time PG guy with him. 

similarities, who would have thought? 

i wonder how similar it is to Zeff being involved in both arc and zapco at the same time....


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks nice. Buts its only 14lbs of magnet, the old school strokers have 16lbs, and two suspension spiders. Not saying its better, just wondering.... 2" of excursion isnt that going to make nasty bass notes?? 

Like Dyson, there now introducing a new fan without propellers, because the propellers cut air and send the wave which causes a nasty sound. I know this is BS, cause I was never bother by the sound my fans make, but if its a quite fan and blows air fast, it might be worth it.


----------



## Abob89 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ah TrickyRicky... A fellow cynic. Yes the Exile BIG15 is only 14lbs of magnet but for a daily driver it should totally fit the bill. Plus the Exile boys traded me the BIG15 for a couple XT10's. I'm grateful for their generosity 

It should be fun to pull some numbers once it's installed.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Dont forget to show pics after install and keep us updated.


----------



## samdoan (Mar 17, 2009)

I stopped by Streamline Audio a few months back when I was shopping for components. Although I ended up not purchasing anything because I found a set of 356cs locally, I still enjoyed my visit to the shop. The kid working the front counter was extremely friendly and chatted with me for a bit. He even brought out some autographed Legatia L1 Pros from the back to show me.

Really nice shop, LOTS of product on display and on the soundboard. I hope to buy from you guys in the future.


----------



## Abob89 (Mar 2, 2010)

Samdoan. You must have met me 

Jim (co-owner) or myself are usually the front men at the shop. A customer of ours is a Team Hybrid member. Hence the signed Buwalda gear.

I love showing people some of the less common gear. The L1 Pro SE's are just some of the cool stuff we get in from time to time. I have my BIG15 on display until I get my amps (whatever I choose to use).

It's always nice to hear that people enjoyed poppin' in


----------

